# Alpenkarte



## Florian (9. April 2002)

Gibt es irgendwo im Internet eine Karte der Alpen runterzuladen, die vom Maßstab her so ist, dass man grob eine Alpenüberquerung planen kann? 

(Ich meine bevor ich mir dann die entsprechenden Kompass-Karten kaufe)


----------



## panino (9. April 2002)

Kauf Dir das Buch "Transalp" von Uli Stanciu.
Da ist eine CD ROM dabei, die eine komplette Satellitenkarte enthält. Du kannst immer aus verschiedenen Streckenmöglichkeiten wählen und bekommst dazu auch noch das Höhenprofil und die Streckenangabe mitgeliefert.
Wenn Du eine Transalp planst...mir wäre es das wert.
panino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (9. April 2002)

Das Buch habe ich, aber auf der Satellitenkarte kann man durch die eingezeichneten Routen nicht viel erkennen. Außerdem würde ich ganz gern die Touren da abändern, weil ich eben wohl nur von Oberstdorf bis Riva fahren werde!


----------



## arminfle (9. April 2002)

Hallo Florian

Falls Deine Tour teilweise durch die Schweiz führt kannst du auf folgendem Link die Schweizerkarte in verschiedenen Auflösungen betrachten und ausdrucken. Leider sind die Ausschnitte bei grosser Auflösung sehr klein.

http://www.swissgeo.ch/

Viel Spass auf der Tour


----------



## Florian (10. April 2002)

Danke, die Seite ist super, jetzt fehlt nur noch so eine Seite für Ösiland und Italien!


----------



## Roric (11. April 2002)

Alpenübersicht 

salut

gerade zur Gesamtplanung finde ich es viel angenehmer den überblick auf Papier zu haben. da hat man viel mehr drauf, als auf einem Bildschirm platz hat und  uss nicht scrollen ;-)
Meine Empfehlung:

Karten,Europaserie

FREYTAG-BERNDT U.ARTARIA

Mehrfarbendruck. Gefalzt. Mit
tourist Informationen, Nationalparks
/ Autofähren / Straßenentfernungen
u. Ortsverzeichn.. 


Alpenländer. The Alps. Les
Alpes; Alpi. Österreich, Slowenien,
Italien, Schweiz, Frankreich. Doppelseitig
bedruckt. Mit tourist. Hinweisen,
Alpenstraßen u. Ortsverzeichn.. 
1 :600.000. 1999. 196gr.

Kostet vielleicht 10Euro, die lohnen sich.

Gruss

Roric


----------



## Florian (11. April 2002)

Falls es nochjemanden interessiert, ich hab Karten bis 1:50000 von Österreich unter Austrianmap gefunden.


----------



## Fette Qualle (11. April 2002)

Jungs, Ihr begeistert mich. Das sind super Links. 

Gibts so was vielleicht auch noch für Italien und oder Frankreich und oder Deutschland? wer hat tips?

Hang loose


----------



## Carsten (11. April 2002)

Zur Grobbplaung und Gesamtstrckenansicht nehm ich die Shell -Karten 1:200000
Das sind einge Wanderwege, Schotterwege und Hütten eingezeichnet. Vor allem siehst Du gleich wie man von einem Tal ins nächste kommt.
Zum Fahren ist das natürlich nix, denn auf den Karten ist keine anständige Topografie drauf.
Wie gesagt zur Grobplanung. Und Shell nehmen nicht Esso, die ist nämlich Müll.

Ansonsten muß man leider meist Kompass benutzen.


----------



## Kurt (11. April 2002)

Na da komm ich wohl grad richtig.

Für Südtirol findest du auf unserer Webseite www.bikearena.it einen Link zum Geobrowser. 
Dort kannst du von der Übersichtskarte von Südtirol bis hinunter auf den Grundriss der Häuser zoomen.
Kopieren kann man die Grafiken indem man ein Bildschirmfoto (mit der Taste DRUCK) macht und in einem Grafikprogramm alle Fotos zusammen fügt.

Bei den Karten empfehle ich dir die Tabacco Karten die sind die Besten. Leider gibt es keine Webseite von Tabacco.

Grüße aus Südtirol

Kurt aus Steinegg
vom Bikearena Team


----------



## Grip (14. April 2002)

Hi Florian

Du hast das Buch samt CD von U.Stanciu? Kannst Du nochmal 2 Zeilen dazu schreiben? Ich dachte, der Witz an der CD wäre gerade, daß man eben die Routen beliebig planen kann. Oder bezieht sich das etwa nur auf die Original eingezeichneten Routen, die man dann kombinieren kann.

Kannst Du das Buch + CD dennoch empfehlen?

Grip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (15. April 2002)

Das Buch gibt, denke ich, wenn man noch keine Erfahrung mit Transalp hat einen guten Überblick über die Notwendigkeiten, ...
Außerdem sind bezüblich der Streckenplanung gute Anregungen drin. Die CD erlaubt es, eine individuelle Tour zusammenzustellen, zumindest im Rahmen der vorgegebenen Teiletappen. Man kann also nur die fertigen Etappen kombinieren, sonst nichts verändern. Außerdem ist die Programmierung etwas sperrig, da man nicht die einzelnen Etappen frei anwählen kann, sondern jeweils nur Anschlussetappen an die vorher gewählte. Ein weiterer Nachteil bei der CD ist, dass die Touren auf einer relativ wenig detaillierten Sattelitenaufnahme der Alpen eingezeichnet sind, wo man schwer erkennen kann, wo welcher Ort denn nun ist. 
Generell würde ich das Buch schon empfehlen, einfach wegen der besonders für den Anfänger nützlichen Informationen, und weil das ganze Buch ziemlich Lust auf die Tour macht!


----------



## killerwadl (16. April 2002)

hallo Flori. ich hab schon mehrfach größeren Touren in den Zentralalpen gemacht. Die Orientierung ist hier meistens leichter als in den heimischen Gegenden, da man eigentlich nur große Täler befährt, in denen es kaum Auswege gibt. Aber du solltest bei solchen Touren Dir die Höhepunkt und Tiefstpunkte aus Deiner Route aus der Karte heraussuchen und aufschreiben.
Dadurch ergibt sich ein schönes Streckenprofil. Rechne hier noch 10% dazu an Höhenmetern  dann hast  du Deine Tageshöhenmeter. Zudem hast dann Deine Tour richtig im Kopf,und kannst Dich gar nicht mehr verfahren.


----------



## Roric (17. April 2002)

Zu den Tabacco-Karten gibts sogar einen Link mit der Übersicht bei

Omnimaps 

Die Tabacco-Karten sind grundsätzlich nicht schlecht. Im alpinen Gelände am besten die 1:25000 nehmen, denn die 1:50000 haben oft fast Kompass-Qualität  

Gruss

Roric


----------



## axel (17. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Roric _
> *Alpenübersicht
> ...
> FREYTAG-BERNDT U.ARTARIA
> ...


hi roric!
hast du zu der karte vielleicht einen link oder eine isbn nummer?

hier noch zwei seiten zum 'denzel alpenstrassenfuehrer', der ist zwar fuer kfz und motorraeder konzipiert worden, aber auch fuer mtb sehr sehr brauchbar (mittlerweile gibt's die 21te auflage).
denzel_01 
denzel_02


----------



## Kurt (29. April 2002)

So, jetzt ist die neue Rubrik Karten und Bücher auf www.bikearena.it online.

Grüße aus Südtirol

Kurt
vom Bikearena Team


----------

